# MK3 Golf Fog Lights Not Working.



## j-teeple (Jan 19, 2012)

The fog lights in my Golf mysteriously turned off today while driving. I replaced my Euro switch with my stock switch to see if that would fix the problem but it failed. I also checked the fuse for the fog lights and the bulbs themselves and everything seems to be intact as well. On both switches the green indicator light doesn't illuminate.

The only other thing I can think of would be the wiring but don't know where to start looking. If anyone else has had or has this problem please let me know how to fix this.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Could be the relay. Pretty sure its #110.


----------

